# Monster Tog-On the Maryland Wrecks



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

When do these fish get offshore on the wrecks, off Ocean City, Maryland? I cant wait to get a shot at them with green crabs., When does Captain Monty on the Morningstar start to go out? 2008 rates??

Fossil Hunter-Steve


----------



## SALTYFISHMASTER (Nov 14, 2007)

personally ive been going out on the bandit4 coming out of IRI and the fishing is good caught myself a monster 26"/11lber toggy last wknd not to sure about the morningstar going out any time soon but if you got the itch go to fishbanditiv.com


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

check his website. You can make reservations and get info from there. or give them a call.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

What do they charge on the bandit4?

Fossil Hunter--Steve


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

try doin' a search, plenty of info.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Read the reports first. Last few I saw
have been very very weak. Also said
if you did not have white crabs you 
were basically shit out of luck. Long
trip and lots of money for that kind 
of fishing. This is based off their
own reports...


----------

